# Buying IBuyPower/Cyberpower Computers from Newegg



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Firstly, I apologize if this is the wrong forum.
2ndly, I am aware that IBP/CP have pretty bad reputations.
So my question is if there's any difference if I buy one of their computers from Newegg. Kinda a stupid question I suppose, but maybe there is some quality difference?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

This is an ok place to ask. 


I'm pretty sure there's no difference in quality. Their computers are all made the same. Buying from Newegg just means you get less choice and pay slightly more or less.

If you need help speccing a system on a budget, head over to the building section, or


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright, thanks, that's what I figured.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You get the same parts no matter what the source. Prebuilts are prebuilts are prebuilts.


----------

